# Moving Bunny to Hawaii



## LopEarLove (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi!

I'm new here. And was hoping you could help me. We're thinking of moving to Hawaii and wanted to bring our 5 year old bunny with us, but can't find an airline that let's you take rabbits on the plane.

Anyone know of any airlines that let's you do so?


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 20, 2011)

Tons of airlines will let you, however I am not familiar with the airlines in the states. I know there are a few airlines people down there use to ship Reptiles, but same thing with bunnys, you cant rely on the airline allowing the animal into the cabin, it will most likely have to travel in the pressurized cargo hold. And a fair few airlines allow animals to travel in cargo. I know Air Canada does.

Delta Dash will ship your rabbit there, however thats not a people flight.
http://www.delta.com/business_progr...ty_shipments/live_animals/pet_first/index.jsp

another thing to concider is the season. If youre not moving this summer youre okay. But a lot of airlines will refuse to fly your pet anywhere in extreme temperatures which you likely get in both Cali and Hawaii for a good chunk of the year.

Hawaii also seems to have Quarantine Laws
http://hawaii.gov/hdoa/ai/aqs


----------



## hln917 (Jun 20, 2011)

United and Continental allow rabbits in the cabin. However not sure about flights to Hawaii as Watermelons mentioned they do have strict quarantine laws. Hawaiian Air only allow dogs and cats. You may also want to look into taking the rabbit on as an emotional support animal. You'll just need a doctor's note though.


----------



## LopEarLove (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Watermelons!

I think you are right that they only allow rabbits in cargo. I'm concerned about having him in cargo though. And not sure what's worse, finding a new home for him in California or taking the risk and putting him in cargo.


----------



## LopEarLove (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for your input! I spoke to Continental and United. They both don't allow rabbits in the cabin and said that comfort animals are only for dogs. Continental also had an extensive list of requirements in addition for animals to be dogs including having a microchip, test for rabies, and more. Not sure why they make it so difficult for rabbits to be in the cabin. Rabbits to me seem a lot less dangerous than a dog or a cat.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 22, 2011)

Have you talked to Delta? Last I heard, they allow rabbits in the cabin. If worse comes to worse, I would fly your rabbit in cargo rather than leave him behind.


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 22, 2011)

its really not that bad to have an animal in the cargo hold. Lots of animals from dogs and cats, to birds and reptiles, are shipped accross the continent in the cargo hold. 

You just need to make sure you have your paperwork in order, have a suitable kennel that is airline approved. There are alot that are approved but some I wouldn't touch with a 10ft pole. 

http://mrpets.ca/Products/Product.aspx?ID=8803&&categoryid=1
Yes

http://www.pet-supplies-accessories.co.uk/product/4/107550209/Hagen-Dog-Carriers-Smallwhiteblue.html
No (sadly these are airline approved)

You also need to make sure you get the proper records necessary to send the animal to Hawaii. 

Any vet with half a brain should be able to help you out with this and do the paperwork properly. You can always contact the people on that hawaii import link i posted, and ask what paperwork they require for bunnies, it may be different then dogs. It will be a fair amount of work to get it all in line and figure out exactly what you need and doing it all in the right timeline, but if you get to keep you bun, it may be worth it 

As I know if i were to take my dog into the US all I need is rabies, if i tried to take my bird into the US theyd quaranteen her at the border for like 2 months.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 23, 2011)

*LopEarLove wrote: *


> Thanks for your input! I spoke to Continental and United. They both don't allow rabbits in the cabin and said that comfort animals are only for dogs. Continental also had an extensive list of requirements in addition for animals to be dogs including having a microchip, test for rabies, and more. Not sure why they make it so difficult for rabbits to be in the cabin. Rabbits to me seem a lot less dangerous than a dog or a cat.


This was from their website~
Continental allows domesticated cats, dogs, *pet rabbits* and household birds to be carried in the aircraft cabin on most U.S. flights within the U.S. An in-cabin pet may be carried in lieu of a carry-on bag and is subject to a $125.00 service charge each way ($250.00 for round trip travel). For travel that is on Continental Connection by Gulfstream International Airlines exclusively, the in cabin pet service charge is $50.00 each way ($100.00 for round trip travel). Pets can be booked online or by calling Reservations for assistance.

And in regards to emotional support animals~

Psychiatric assist animals and emotional support animals are also accepted in cabin for qualified individuals with a disability if certain documentation requirements are met. Additional documentation may also be required for an animal traveling to international destinations. Customers traveling with a psychiatric assist or emotional support animal to Hawaii *must* contact the Hawaii Department of Agriculture, Animal Quarantine Station for exact requirements.

I would call Continental again and inquire. They have always allowed rabbits in the cabin, United may not have but now are adapting to CO's policy due to the merger. Perhaps the person you spoke to were not aware of the new policy. Usually all that isnecessary ishealth certificatedated within a week from the travel date. Of course unless because the destination is Hawaii, perhaps their is a restriction on entry for certain animals.

They may have confused service animal with emotional support animals. The list of qualified animals I've seen even included a monkey and small horse! Delta does not allow rabbits in the cabin, only as emotional support animal. If that's the case, you'll just need to find a doctor who will sign off for you.


----------



## LopEarLove (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi hln917,

Thanks for all of your advice and information!

I talked to Hawaii Agricultural Department and looks like the FAA recently changed their laws saying that support and therapy animals can only be small horses and dogs because too many people were labeling all kinds of animals as a comfort pet.

I also talked to Delta. Delta is okay with having rabbits in cargo, but I would have to wait until the weather gets cooler as they have a temperature restriction for animals. I would probably have to wait until October and we're moving sooner than that. Hopefully, in the next few months. 

Continental doesn't fly any animals in the cabin to Hawaii. I can try calling them again.

I feel like there is miscommunication between the airlines and the state of Hawaii. Some airlines say that Hawaii has allow forbidding any pets from being flown there. The Hawaii State Department of Agriculture says there is no such thing. It also doesn't make sense that they would allow rabbits in cargo, but not in the cabin. Something seems fishy here.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 28, 2011)

small horses!?! who would want a small horse in the cabin rather than a bunny?


----------

